# Stelling Dial 78 mod or trade



## CPL_Guimonster (Mar 22, 2018)

I have a delimma that snowballed reathe quickly.I won a bid on a stelling 78 cross feed dial.I asked the seller what model Logan it came off of.I was told a 920. The problem is 920 lathes don't have 2 bolts that hold the cross feed on. I'm not 100%sure but it may be for a 1920 Newer version logan.i saw a correct Logan cross feed saddle with a Stelling 77 dial for sale.i bought that but alas the seller sent me a saddle for an Atlas.i was supposed to get the correct one back,but the seller chickened out and sent me my money instead.then relisted the item for $100 more!(sorry for the rant).
Now for my question: is it possible to modify my 78 to fit or is it better to trade later on to someone with the 1920?


----------



## RyanPitch (Apr 3, 2018)

The 78 fits one saddle and the 77 fits a different saddle. You can use the 78 with the proper saddle (both will mount to your apron), and it’ll give you more machining space (but you’d have to buy a new saddle). Else, use a 77 with your current saddle and have a little less machining room.


----------



## CPL_Guimonster (May 4, 2018)




----------



## CPL_Guimonster (May 4, 2018)

78 Stelling


----------

